# Still needing advice about my goats horns?



## robin27 (Apr 25, 2011)

Anyone know if its normal for my goats horns to peel or start flaking off?? Dont know much about goats yet, could use some advice, thanks


----------



## Goatmasta (Apr 25, 2011)

I had a few do that years ago when I had horned goats...  I think it is perfectly normal...


----------



## robin27 (Apr 25, 2011)

He is a young boer goat, forgot to mention that earlier. We just didnt know they did that, thanks.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah, they will chip, flake, etc. over the years. It is completely normal. I'm not sure how he managed it, but one of my bucklings chipped off a thumbnail sized chunk last fall(he was 3 months old at the time) and I freaked out until I found out that it happens all the time and it doesn't hurt them. The only way they can hurt themselves is if the horn gets caught and breaks off at or below the quik(think of it like a giant claw on the top of their head).


----------



## robin27 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you so much! I feel better now.


----------



## warthog (Apr 25, 2011)

Yes quite normal, mine flake and chip, two of my does lost the tips off theirs a while ago.  I too was worried about this, thought it might be some deficiency or something.  I spoke to my vet about it, she checked them all out and told me to stop worrying it was perfectly normal.


----------



## elevan (Apr 25, 2011)

It's normal as the horns grow out.  Their horns are made of the same stuff our hair and nails are made of, and so at times they will flake or shed off.


----------

